# New Clock At Cardiff



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple of photos.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

three unveilings for the price of one


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

So that's what they had the street all dug up for at the Heineken Cup final....

...did I mention that Leinster won it???


----------

